# Post your desktop thread!



## newfoundglory (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, this was mine from last sunday... but it looks basically the same at the moment...mac mini... 1.5Ghz PPC G4 w/ 1gb ram.

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f5/ne ... eenie1.jpg

(But don't go thinking i'm a graphic designer! I have a degree in computer science, so my mind is full of geeky type stuff...)

Lets see ya desktops guys and girls! :banana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mine is just a plain blue screen right now. I bought a new computer yesterday, so I don't have anything on it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Mine is just a plain blue screen right now. I bought a new computer yesterday, so I don't have anything on it.


Blue screens rock!


----------



## yohanl (Feb 18, 2006)

:agree


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I used to have a really cool Xenosaga background till my computer crashed, now I can't find it on the net anymore so I had to make one of my own.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I _love_ you sig, Mellah! :nw :mushy


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Right now it's an attempt at a transparent screen


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

nothing_to_fear said:


> I _love_ you sig, Mellah! :nw :mushy


Thanks! I love Bjork, she is amazing!!!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Amozza said:


> Right now it's an attempt at a transparent screen


That is the coolest desktop EVER.

Here's my freshly cleaned up desktop...


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)




----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

bk said:


>


 My physiology teacher always said "you can tell alot about a person from their desktop."


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Amozza said:


> Right now it's an attempt at a transparent screen


very cool....


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's mine.....Um, I don't know if anyone will know what I am referring to but my background is the photograph for the cover of the Sonic Youth album _Goo_.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I noticed the Sonic Youth thing right off the bat. It's cool.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

(Wallpaper is a semi-local photo from a week ago.)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My kitty, Ginger:










Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Amozza said:


> Right now it's an attempt at a transparent screen


Really cool!

Here's mine:










...I'm not fond of icons...and I <3 Harry Potter!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## yohanl (Feb 18, 2006)

donnie!
http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/43f8ad9b ... EBe9op2u8P


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This is mine:


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry about the previous, I meant to post the picture but I don't know how. :stu 

It's the characters from Cowboy Bebop one of my favorite animes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've got Bruegel's "The Triumph of Death" on mine:

http://www.artchive.com/artchive/B/brue ... h.jpg.html


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

anonymid said:


> I've got Bruegel's "The Triumph of Death" on mine:
> 
> http://www.artchive.com/artchive/B/brue ... h.jpg.html


Nice!! :yes


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i enjoy trying to identify all of the software you guys use.~


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

LilyFair, I really like your background.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Cool_Lil_Chickadee said:


> Null - How did you get that blue color scheme? I only have the silver, olive, and default to choose from.


It's called Blue Ice. You can find it, among others, at http://winxp.rb-338.com/

You'll need to install a program called Style XP, available here: http://www.tgtsoft.com/ It came bundled with themes that I didn't find appealing, so I simply deleted them.


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i not into drugs, but I really like this wallpaper ;- ;


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Ian Somerhalder... :mushy


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

There's my hilariously unorganized desktop (I'm unorganized in real life, too). Behind all that junk is a screenshot of me taking off in a Boeing 747 in Microsoft Flight Simulator.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

archaic said:


> LilyFair, I really like your background.


 :thanks

In case you were wondering the woman is actress Gene Tierney (the most beautiful woman to ever live in my opinion). The pic is from a Worth1000 contest to colorize a b&w photo. Whoever did it did a wonderful job.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## Anastasya (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

A girl with a Babylon 5 background? I think I like you.

I'd post my desktop, but right now I'm just using the default blue background.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool *Anastasya*!

I used to watch B5 all the time.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I really hope that works and it isn't too big.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Check it out.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

My desktop at work, where I get _so much work done_. At least it looks like I'm productive...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's my desktop


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

^ where do you guys download the different Window's taskbars?


----------



## FailureGene (Nov 12, 2005)

> where do you guys download the different Window's taskbars?


This?


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

> ^ where do you guys download the different Window's taskbars?


I get mine from http://www.wincustomize.com


----------

